# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  Проблема с BIOS

## lavrov

Всем привет, выставил в БИОСе загрузку с диска, (хочу семерку поставить), а загрузка не идет, просто начинает грузиться Windows? как обычно, но выдается вот такая надпись 
Please wait for IDE scan..
Drive 0: not detected
Drive 1: not detected
Drive 2: not detected
Drive 3: not detected

Press <Ctrl-G> to enter Setup Utility or
Press <Esc> or <S> to continue booting.... 
При нажатии этих клавиш ничего не происходит, просто секунд через 10, начинает опять же грузиться система.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Сообщите хотя бы модель устройства.

----------

